# Validity of Occam's Razor?



## RamistThomist (Feb 12, 2007)

How valid a philosophical move is this, that entities should not be multiplied beyond necessity?


----------



## bookslover (Feb 12, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> How valid a philosophical move is this, that entities should not be multiplied beyond necessity?



"The simplest explanation that accounts for the greatest number of facts in a given situation is usually the best explanation." (a layman's description) What's not to like?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 12, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> How valid a philosophical move is this, that entities should not be multiplied beyond necessity?



It is valid but the problem is "He who controls necessity make the rules". The big dispute is different people think that different things are necessary or even actual exist based on their religious presuppositions.

CT


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks. I had a few antitheists use this against me a while back but I never gave it much thought. I see the value in simpler explanations, but there seemed something wrong with that. As mentioned above, who determines "necessity?"


----------

